# Aetna 77003



## nyyankees (Nov 1, 2010)

Has anyone had difficulty getting 77003 and of course 77002 paid with their injections? They keep bundling the fluoro and there is no policy on their website.


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 1, 2010)

Aetna has a way of coming up with some unique denials. I would have a standard way to appeal them Like a letter that addresses why the fluoro is not bundled. In the current issue of Coding Edge, in the article for transforaminal injections, the writer of the article, mentions the link/article from ASA the fact that fluoro is not bundled into certain injections.

http://www.asahq.org/news/031907Fluoroupdate.pdf

I think this is the link he mentions.

Another thing to look at is that you mentioned 77002. Nowadays, 77002 is bundled in a lot of codes such as many from this range 64400-64450, 64520, 64510. That might be something to look at. 

For 77003, it should be separately reportable with 62273,62310,62311,64479-64484,64622,64623,64626,64627. And 27096 these are the codes that come to mind, where an appeal would be necessary if they want go the route they are when processing.


----------



## nyyankees (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes Aetna is very good at unique denials...thanks.


----------

